# Pigeon or ringneck dove as a pet?



## pudgie (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, I've had handfed lovebirds in the past (loved them but too moody, territorial and loud for me). Had a tame budgie in the past who was perfect.

I'm thinking of getting a pigeon or dove. Apparently king pigeons make good pets? I also like how you can put a diaper on them. The noise I can handle is a budgie screaming since that is not annoying at all. Anything louder would be.

How loud are ringneck doves? The males tend to coo and laugh a lot but if it's not louder than a budgie screaming I wouldn't mind it. Are pigeons quieter?

Which one is more interactive and intelligent? I want a bird who I can bond with.

Should I get one handfed/raised? I may have to have one shipped. Is shipping through USPS okay I read for pigeons and doves.

Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't know about doves but we have had very tame pigeons. They prefer to be in pairs either with a mate or two females. If you look around near you there may be a bird needing rescue who you can take easily...just takes time and patience. Our first wonderful,pigeon Phoebe was a rescued injured feral female who was going to be euthanized had we not rescued her. She would shoulder surf and play on our printer next to,our desktop computer with us for hours. We had her eight wonderful years and she was a much loved member of the family. She was very loving. Pigeons are very social and intelligent and will bond with you depending of course...each has his or her own preferences and personality. Have not used bird diapers...just papers and towels. Try local shelters, wildlife and bird rescues, Adopt a Pet, or craigslist. There may be breeders or racing clubs near you too who would like to rehome one or more birds. Don't know where you live but organizations like Palomacy in the Bay Area of CA are always trying to find good homes for rescued special needs pigeons and doves. They will tame even if not hand raised if you offer patience, consistency, and treats. None of our four pigeons we have right now were hand raised. Bear in mind though that they do get hormonal...females may change while egg laying and get protective of their eggs and males may act dominant, depends. Also pigeons tend to bond with one friend, bird or human, and may be selective with their affection, just like any birds may like one particular person more than another.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't make the best inside pets. They were meant to be in a flock, and is where they are happy. They all have their own personalities. Some are friendly...........some not.
I even more wouldn't want a lone female, as they can view you as their mate, and get way over the top about being with you. To where they constantly call, and if out of cage will not leave you alone. Really too much, unless you are really into clingy. When they have eggs, which they will, they will not so much want to come out and be social with you. They take their egg sitting very seriously, and don't want to leave them. So not very social for a few weeks. When the eggs don't hatch, not long after, they will do it all over again. Therefore, I find a male a better pet, plus you don't have to worry about reproduction problems. But again, they are also messy birds inside. They throw their seed, molt feathers all over, poop, which is not the size of a budgie. Pigeons live to mate up, lay eggs, and raise babies. They are much happier with other pigeons around, or at least a mate. Keeping them in a cage alone as a house pet, goes against everything in their nature.
It's different, if you are taking in a bird who would be otherwise euthanized, or because of a disability can't be with other birds. Otherwise, I think they should be with other pigeons.
I hate to see any bird caged up for most of the time, but since you like the budgie so much, why not just get another one? What happened to him anyway? How long did you have him?


----------



## pudgie (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a budgie in this house who is bonded to just my mom. I figured maybe I'd get a pigeon for myself! But maybe now I'll rethink it and get 2 males rats instead lol.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Go on the uk pigeon rescue Facebook group, there are loads of wonderful pet pigeons on there and very caring owners too. Plus lots of helpful advice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons don't make the best inside pets. They were meant to be in a flock, and is where they are happy. They all have their own personalities. Some are friendly...........some not.
> I even more wouldn't want a lone female, as they can view you as their mate, and get way over the top about being with you. To where they constantly call, and if out of cage will not leave you alone. Really too much, unless you are really into clingy. When they have eggs, which they will, they will not so much want to come out and be social with you. They take their egg sitting very seriously, and don't want to leave them. So not very social for a few weeks. When the eggs don't hatch, not long after, they will do it all over again. Therefore, I find a male a better pet, plus you don't have to worry about reproduction problems. But again, they are also messy birds inside. They throw their seed, molt feathers all over, poop, which is not the size of a budgie. Pigeons live to mate up, lay eggs, and raise babies. They are much happier with other pigeons around, or at least a mate. Keeping them in a cage alone as a house pet, goes against everything in their nature.
> It's different, if you are taking in a bird who would be otherwise euthanized, or because of a disability can't be with other birds. Otherwise, I think they should be with other pigeons.
> I hate to see any bird caged up for most of the time, but since you like the budgie so much, why not just get another one? What happened to him anyway? How long did you have him?


*THIS ^ ^ ^^^ *


----------

